# VFD (Huanyang 110v, 1.5kw)wiring to Stepper motor controller board ( TB6560)



## scotty3388 (May 1, 2021)

Hello folks,

End up, I have a mix of Huanyang 110v 1.5KW spindle with motor and TB6560 stepper motor Controller board. Anyone know how should I connect the line in between 2 devices. I have a 10v, Gnd, AV1 on the TB6560 controller board, and many connections on VFD. Their manual is not helpful at all. do I need to change any setting on Mach 3 software?

Your advise is greatly appreciated.

Current setup is

Huanyang HY01D511B(110v, 1.5kw
TB6560 Stepper Motor controller board
Mach 3 software.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

This may not be the exact VFD but it might help - http://www.jinlantrade.com/ebay/invertermanual.pdf and 0008.jpg (3456×2304) (jinlantrade.com)


----------



## scotty3388 (May 1, 2021)

old55 said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Thank you.


----------



## scotty3388 (May 1, 2021)

difalkner said:


> This may not be the exact VFD but it might help - http://www.jinlantrade.com/ebay/invertermanual.pdf and 0008.jpg (3456×2304) (jinlantrade.com)


Thank you. I already have those manual, and figured out for main power in, and vfd to spindle. The issues is connection between stepper contriller to vfd.


----------



## maddog (Feb 28, 2010)

Go to Youtube and look up CNCNutz. He has some excellent information, and the settings you'll need to change in Mach3


----------

